# intel 845 patch installation troubles

## Jarhead

I am using a Dell Inspiron 1100 (with the intel 845 graphics card).  This requires a patch to display graphics, and when I try to install Intel's driver, I get an error message that my agpgart and drm modules aren't compiling.  My log file gives me this message:

makefile:15: /Rules.make:  No such file or directory

make: ***No rule to make target '/Rules.make'. Stop

make: Makefile.linux: No such file or directory

make: ***No rule to make target 'Makefile.linux'. Stop

Any ideas about how I can add these files to my machine?

----------

## kongit

I have an inspiron 5100 and it has an 845 also.  I don't require special drivers for video or graphics besides the intel-agp included with kernel 2.6 and there is one for 2.4 in the kernel also.  maybe we have different 845 versions?

----------

## zerocool_australia

I have both an 1100 and a 5100 and i don't think any 5100's have intel graphics. 5100s have Intel graphics controllers but the actual video chip is a Radeon 7500 or similar.

The 1100 with the Intel graphics chip does require a patch for allocation of graphics memory properly on both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.

Jarhead: what kernel do you have?

----------

## kongit

 *Quote:*   

> The 1100 with the Intel graphics chip does require a patch for allocation of graphics memory properly on both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels. 

 

Oh.  You learn something new everyday.  And even more with linux.   :Smile: 

----------

## Jarhead

oops.. kernel 2.4.24.  BTW.. when I upgrade kernels, will it require the patch to be put on again?

----------

## zerocool_australia

Well it's not actually a kernel patch, it's just a utility built against the kernel....

However it is dependant on the kernel so I believe you would need to rebuild it when you upgrade.

Back to the issue...the Inspiron 1100 i have is running 2.6.4 where 845patch compiles ok..so I'm not sure about your problem. I thought it was developed on 2.4 and hence should work there though.

One thing you can check that would cause problems:

is /usr/src/linux symlinked to /usr/src/linux-your-running-kernel-version?

I will keep thinking about this one..

Edit/addition: Looked at your error again and to me it suggest theres files missing. Try extracting a clean copy again and compile that

----------

## zerocool_australia

Hmm.. Makefile.linux? I don't have that either.

Here is my list of files:

```
 

TheOne 845patch # ls

845patch  845patch.c  845patch.o  Makefile  lrmi-0.8

```

What i get if i remake it:

```

TheOne 845patch # make clean

rm -f 845patch.o lrmi-0.8/lrmi.o 845patch core

TheOne 845patch # make

gcc -c  -Wall -Ilrmi-0.8 -o 845patch.o 845patch.c

gcc -c  -Wall -Ilrmi-0.8 -o lrmi-0.8/lrmi.o lrmi-0.8/lrmi.c

gcc  -Wall -Ilrmi-0.8 -o 845patch 845patch.o lrmi-0.8/lrmi.o

```

Pretty clean really...

Maybe you have a different version

You're welcome to try my copy, i put it up at  http://www.c2h2.net/files/845patch.tar.gz

----------

## Jarhead

I was using the patch on Intel's site.  The patch you are using is similar to  the one I used while I was still with Fedora.  The patch doesn't seem to play nice with 'make clean' on my system...  How do you go about installing it?  I appreciate your help.

----------

## Jarhead

I found the install guide for my previous patch (the one similar to yours), and it was a matter of doing "cp 845patch /sbin/."  Is that still the case?

----------

## zerocool_australia

Yes that would be one way. You can run it from anywhere really, sbin is as good as any.

Were you trying to put it in the kernel tree?..If so don't do that

----------

## Jarhead

I did 'make clean' once, and even after deleting the file and putting it back onto my machine I get this error when executing 'make.'

```
 make

gcc -c -Wall -lrmi-0.8 -o 845patch.o 845patch.c

845patch.c:26:18: lrmi.h: No such file or directory

845patch.c:27:17: vbe.h: No such file or directory

845patch.c: In function 'main':

845patch.c:44: error: storage size of 'r' isn't known

845patch.c:106: warning: implicit declaration of function 'LRMI_init'

845patch.c:107: warning: implicit declaration of function 'LRMI_alloc_real'

845patch.c:107:error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to an incomplete type

845patch.c:107: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

845patch.c:119: warning: implicit declaration of function 'LRMI_int'

845patch.c:122: warning: implicit declaration of function 'LRMI_free_real'

845patch.c:129: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

845patch.c:44: warning: unused variable 'r'

make: *** [845patch.o] Error 1

```

How do I fix this?  And about the kernel tree,  that would mean no patching the kernel directly, right?  Sorry for the ignorant question... I'm still very much in the learning stage of using Linux.

----------

## zerocool_australia

 *Quote:*   

> And about the kernel tree, that would mean no patching the kernel directly, right? Sorry for the ignorant question... I'm still very much in the learning stage of using Linux.

 

Yeah, don't mess with the kernel tree at all for this one. Just extract 845patch.tar.gz in an isolated directory, there should only be a few files then run make in that directory.

----------

## klarnox

You may want to check out Dell's download site they have a new BIOS posted (A29) for the Inspiron 1100/5100 and one of the listed fixes relates to the Intel video under linux.

----------

## Jarhead

I didn't realize that you can update your BIOS.  I see that it is an executable file... How do you run that on Linux?

----------

## klarnox

Well, I'm dual booting so I can just run the executable in Windows...  However they usually release a CD iso image within a week or so of the executable.  Assuming they are going to do that you'll need to wait for the iso.

I'd probably post a message on their forums asking for it.  They seem to respond a bit faster when they see a lot of requests.

----------

## zerocool_australia

Just a little warning, numerous people have reported problems with upgrading their BIOSes on the Dell 1100/5100 series...it seemed to lose even more ACPI support when we went to A28 and didn't gain anything. 

Be warned and let us know how it goes!

David

----------

## klarnox

ACPI seems to have the same functionality with A29 as it had with the last few revisions on my 5100.  I'm running mm-sources 2.6.4 for reference.

----------

## Jarhead

I found an alternative... burn the file to a bootable cd (or floppy).  Just boot it up and follow the prompts.  Very quick and painless.  Didn't see any change in my OS, so I'm going to attempt at stage 1 install (gulp) and see if that is any better.

----------

